# Postage Stamp Price Raised



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2018)

....again, just bought a book of stamps and it cost me $10 even, 50 cents a stamp now. :dollar:


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 9, 2018)

Didn't know that. I don't mail much but wish I'd bought more.of the forever stamps several yrs ago
.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 9, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> ....again, just bought a book of stamps and it cost me $10 even, 50 cents a stamp now. :dollar:



A bargain. Twice that in Canada.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 10, 2018)

That's all I buy.  Had not heard they went up.  Guess I will pay my bills online.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 10, 2018)

terry123 said:


> That's all I buy.  Had not heard they went up.  Guess I will pay my bills online.



Yeah. Everyone should be doing that if they have ready access to a PC.


----------



## Robusta (Feb 10, 2018)

terry123 said:


> That's all I buy.  Had not heard they went up.  Guess I will pay my bills online.



Like was said, still a bargain.  I had heard that all stamps are considered forever stamps now.

We only pay three bills through the mail.  Used to be two,but for some reason the mortgage company sent us notice that there would be a 5 dollar charge for online transaction.  

The Missus puts a check in the mail the first of every month.  The due date is the first,but it is not considered late until the 5th , no late charge is assessed until the 15th.  Every month we get a call on the 5th looking for the payment. Missus sweetly explains to them that if they want their money on the first they will let us do a free electronic transfer as has been their policy for years. Until then their agent is guaranteed employment,calling us once a month.

My wife is obstinate, as long as she doesn't have me in her sights I am happy.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 10, 2018)

Stamps are a minute portion of our budget...a sheet of "forever" stamps lasts us for weeks.  I would rather pay a few cents more for stamps than see the USPS shutting down more post offices.  I don't even mind the pounds of junk mail we get in a months time....that baloney helps keep the USPS in business.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 10, 2018)

I remember 3 cent regular and 6 cent airmail with twice a day deliveries.  The good ole days.


----------



## Robusta (Feb 10, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I remember 3 cent regular and 6 cent airmail with twice a day deliveries.  The good ole days.


*
Damn you're old!!!!!!!*


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2018)

Robusta said:


> *
> Damn you're old!!!!!!!*


Bingo!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2018)

I still pay most of my bills by mail, I prefer it that way, but someday I might not have a choice.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 11, 2018)

It’s $1 for a stamp to post a business size letter in Australia 

If you are on a aged pension you can buy a book of 6 stamps for $3 to post a business size  letter


----------



## terry123 (Feb 12, 2018)

I already pay some bills online by cash rewards cc that I pay off at end of month. Its nice to get that check from Kroger every now and again.


----------



## BobF (Feb 12, 2018)

Robusta said:


> *
> Damn you're old!!!!!!!*



Just a kid.   I was born July 1933.    Good days ahead of you Jim.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 12, 2018)

I buy a couple books of stamps twice/month,agree with what Don M. had to say,price hasn't but a 'dent' in my budget either. I've never paid my bills online,always send by mail,but I do make copies of the cks I send.I mail a lot of cards to members of my church e.g. sympathy,get well,birthday depending on the situation. I'm the head of our prayer circle group.In my opinion getting a card instead of an email is more personal Sue


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 12, 2018)

*​I still have half a book of forever stamps that I bought 2 or 3 prices ago.  Do not mail a lot any more*


----------



## DaveA (Feb 12, 2018)

BobF said:


> Just a kid.   I was born July 1933.    Good days ahead of you Jim.



You ARE old, Bob - - - -I wasn't born 'til December of the same year.


----------



## Knight (Feb 13, 2018)

By the time I need stamps again the price will probably rise another 25 cents for each stamp. I don't remember the last time I bought stamps all I know is I have 12 left.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 1, 2018)

Again?! Well I guess they need the money. I mail something about three times a year.  I still have some forever stamps left. After they're gone, I have stamps in several denominations that I can combine to make up 50 cents or whatever the price is at the time. I probably have enough here to last me for life. But I do like to guy the tribute stamps and keep one of each in my collection. One of the coolest forevers:


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 1, 2018)

I have several forever stamps
pretty much taking that long to get rid of them


----------



## James (Mar 1, 2018)

What's a stamp?


----------

